# hardtop rear window fogs up when plowing



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Plowed yesterday and yes, the interior windows fogg up from the condinsation build up. What do I do to stop it or atleast slow it down from happening. Crack open a window?

C-


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I always plow with the windows cracked open unless it is really blowing. It will take some time to clear up the windows but I really have never had a problem with our soft tops or hard tops.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Crack a window, point the heater outlets toward the side window, put rain-X anti fog on the windows.


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

theplowmeister;681559 said:


> Crack a window, point the heater outlets toward the side window, put rain-X anti fog on the windows.


Got the anti fog, found it downstairs last night. The heater I have (YJ) is just a floor one for your feet. I was thinking the widow cracked would work. it is nice a toasty in there afew a few minutes.

Thanks guys, Ready for tomorrow?
I smell greenbacks in the wind

C-


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya.... I just replaced my stearing box twice in 3 days


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

theplowmeister;682024 said:


> Ya.... I just replaced my stearing box twice in 3 days


And I thought I was having bad luck with my b*tches....


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

theplowmeister;682024 said:


> Ya.... I just replaced my stearing box twice in 3 days


Plowmeister, 
DANG MAN -- What's up with junking two steering boxes? 
Do ya know what is causing that to happen?

Bostonyj, 
Why is it fogging up? Because you are bring moisture a(snow) into the cab and then the heater is vaporizing it and then it's condensing on the cold glass of the hardtop. So, you need to open a window to allow some of this moist air to escape and a fan will help you move the air and get it out. Your heater/defroster fan will move some air, but you can help the situation....How? First get the most out of your heater/defroster fan by ensuring that the air intake grill, located in the center of the cowl, in front of the windshield is not plugged and clear of ice and snow. 
If you want the rear windows to clear and stay clear faster, then do some surfin' an locate a 4.5" to 6" diameter, 12-volt car fan that plugs into a cigar lighter. Mount the fan just behind the passenger's seat (at a height near the top of the seat) with it blowing toward the rear window. With your heater running, passenger's side window cracked an inch or so, you shouldn't have any more issues of fog on the inside glass! When plowing season is over, you can simply remove the fan if you'd like.......

J-Quad


----------



## larry newman (Oct 13, 2007)

Get a windshield vent cover, in case snow is getting into the vent. that'll make it fog up.

I also bungee a snow shovel over the vent for further protection.


----------



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

Bostonyj7;681195 said:


> Plowed yesterday and yes, the interior windows fogg up from the condinsation build up. What do I do to stop it or atleast slow it down from happening. Crack open a window?
> 
> C-


Stop blowing so much hot moist air out of your mouth while plowing.

Seriously, I know this is going to sound stupid, but get one of those 12V fans that plugs into the cig lighter and clamp it to your rear sport bar or use a magnetic clamp and sit it on the wheel housing and let it blow directly onto the rear window.

The last YJ I had for plowing, had only a bikini top on it. No Doors, No Rear Window to Fog Up. Since I work outside in the winters in the ski business I own the right clothing to drive around on those cold night plowing. I'd never drive down the highway at 50MPH like that though.


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought a defroster kit and pulled the rear window out last night. Installed it and it looks just like a factory install. I need to power it and see how it works. Got snow coming on New Years Eve day and another over the weekend. Triall by fire. we'll see how it works out in a few days.

C-


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

Bostonyj7;693814 said:


> I bought a defroster kit and pulled the rear window out last night. Installed it and it looks just like a factory install. I need to power it and see how it works. Got snow coming on New Years Eve day and another over the weekend. Triall by fire. we'll see how it works out in a few days. C-


Does your kit have a timer built into the circuit? 
If not, you may want to consider wiring one into the circuit........

Of the many cars, SUVs, even my YJ that were factory equipped with a rear window defroster wiring grid, everyone of them were operated on a switch with a timer. When you turned it on it would only run for maybe 10 minutes or so then flip off.

Why do they have timers on them? I don't know, but it seems like there must be a good reason for it or they wouldn't have bothered with a timer......maybe to keep from forgetting it was on and then finding your battery dead the next morning; or, maybe to keep the window glass from getting too hot which may damage the window or wiring grid, IDK.

Good Luck!
J-Quad 

P.S.
I still would keep an eye out for a 12volt fan that you could mount and blow to the rear...


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool, Ill keep a look out for the timer. and I hear you on the fan. I have a friend that has one and Ill take it with me on my rounds and wire it in later, seeing how it works.

C-


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

The fan will also be of benefit at reducing the fog that is on the rear side windows of your hardtop too.... it is nice to be able to see out them as well! 

J-Quad


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

I know what you mean. I have a rag that I whip around to clean off the side windows. Got to be funny as hell seeing me from the outside, throwing a towel against the side window so I can see again.

C-


----------

